# Chronic vomiting;Is it allergy?



## Dru (Apr 27, 2010)

I am new to all this. I adopted my Havanese, Bailey, when he was 11 months old on Feburary 9, 2009. Noticed vomiting in his crate in morning but he had eaten most of it. He was on Eukanuba, I thought it was separation anxiety or anxious because I was anxious being a first time dog owner! He would vomit usually 6 - 8 hours after he eats and sometimes there would be mucous in the vomit. It happens intermittently, maybe for 4 or 5 days in a row 1 to 2 times a day.Then stops for 10 to 14 days. NO WEIGHT LOSS.He weighs about 16 #.
The Vet suggested a barium study to r/o tumor, in May '09 done and negative. 
Then we tried different foods, slowly introducing Nutro Sensitive stomach and skin(did not eat that one), Science diet, purina pro plan.
September 09 switched to EN canned chicken and rice...still vomiting. 
Oct 09 Vet switched to Prescriptive ultra zd only (as snacks too). Still vomiting.
In April 10 we moved Bailey to a bed in our bedroom at night and he developed bilateral ear infections(there was some dust in this new enviroment), cleared up with Rx ointment and prednisone. He did not vomit while on Prednisone.
I did lift food bowl up, thinking it he was swallowing air,but still vomiting.
I have fed him at regular times 2 x day, I have left food out.
His appetite is finicky when he has upset stomach, like he didn't eat breakfast last couple of days. I don't know what to do but I love my dog and would appreciate any help, suggestions. I will post a picture as soon as I can figure that out.
Thanks, Dru


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry you, and Bailey, are going through all of this. It's rough to see our pups in distress and not be able to figure out what's going on. I've not heard of vomiting being a symptom of allergies. Cody will occassionally vomit - usually because he's hungry - but you've already indicated you leave food out so that's probably not it. Hope you find some answers soon. 

WELCOME!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I would suggest taking Bailey to a vet that specializes in gastrointestinal issues. You can probably do a google search for one in your area. Or perhaps your regular vet can recommend one. Specialists can be more knowledgeable and helpful than your regular vet.

My parents poodle used to vomit frequently. It was mostly just bile and it would affect his appetite and mood for the rest of the day. My mom switched his food from chicken and rice to lamb and rice and he vomits much less. He still has a sensitive stomach though and will vomit if he eats something he's not supposed to on a walk/outside. We definitely think the chicken was bothering his tummy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So sorry to read about Bailey's difficulty! That is so hard.

Tucker will vomit when he has had an empty stomach for too long, like if he eats nothing after supper, by morning he will vomit bile. That was resolved for us by me making sure he has a bedtime snack.

I read someone on the Forum has their dog on anti-acids which really helped them. Have you tried that, with your vet's guidance?


----------



## Dru (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses. I really appreciate this forum, just took me a while to figure out how to post but I have been reading the info on this site about different diets. I thought maybe something with grain might cause this vomiting symptom. I read on this site that more people use a brand of food called Wellness so I introduced that for the last couple of days and he was okay until the 9th day and he vomited 2x. Sometimes I have to add water to his food and then he eats it. Thinking about introducing yogart?
Spoke to a Vet in New Orleans, LA last week just with a phone consult and he suggested to start with low dose of Prilosec (which I stopped today after 10 days because he is not eating)and I am sending him records so his partners can maybe suggest next step. I think LSU vet school could be one of my next stops.
My Vet wanted to do open biopsy of stomach, but I am not ready to put my dog through surgery( I am a retired Nurse Anesthetist). I wouldn't have minded a gastroscope but not sure we have that in this town
His vomiting is not really bile looking, it is undigested food, like oatmeal looking. Occasionally he does eat grass outside to make himself vomit and that is green bile grassy looking.
Thanks again for your thoughts, it made me feel so good to have a place to voice my concerns. 
Dru


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dru, I don't have any suggestions but I did want to say I hope you will be able to find a resolution to this problem soon. LSU Vet school would probably be a good place to try.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie is a puker. But it is only when she is anxious. First the drooling--then puke. If she has an empty stomach, it is just bile. But if she has eaten, it is all the undigested food. A trip to the Vet will do it. She knows how far the car is going to work 3 miles. If I go a half a block over that, she starts puking. She has been known to do it also when strange people come into the house. It is just something we live with--but keeps us from traveling with her.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Maybe a consult with Sabine at Better Dog Care would yield some answers? Several folks here have used her service and have been pleased.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

One of my dogs, a rescue Maltese has a real problem tummy. We have to watch every thing he eats very carefully and then he will only regurgitate water. A good quality food is important, but Science Diet and Prescription Diet aren't good one's I'm afraid. Wellness is excellent. We found that Winston was sensitive to chicken also but Wellness makes a food called Simple ingredients, Duck and Sweet Potato. There is also a good one that I feed alot, Natural Balance Duck and Potato. Taste of the Wild that is the duck one is good for possible allergies.

Good luck, I know what a helpless feeling that is.

Beverly


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm wondering though... If he is allergic/sensitive to chicken, would he be allergic/sensitive to duck, too?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Sally,

I know it seems like it, but apparently not. Not in my experience anyway.
You could try any of the "novel" proteins.


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that Bailey is having this problem. When Havanna was about 3 months old, she was waking up around 2am every morning throwing up. The vet said she had a sensitive stomach and needed to be fed something prior to going to bed for the night. We began giving her a little snack at about 9pm, and the vomiting stopped. When she was around 5 months old, she started throwing up every day. I took her to the vet, who ran blood tests and found nothing. The vomiting continued. I took her to the vet again, who did some x-rays and found nothing. Like your Bailey, she wasn't losing weight, acting lethargic, etc. Something wasn't right, though. I told my husband it had to be something she was ingesting. I started eliminating things in her diet, and lo and behold, it was the Milk-Bone Original Dog Treats that were causing the vomiting. We've now found that Pupperoni and Beggin' Strips also cause her to get ill. I fed my pups Evo dog food for about 8 months, when Havanna started throwing up again. It was the Evo; she couldn't tolerate it anymore. I try to be careful what I feed her now. I only give her more natural treats: Freeze-dried liver treats, Merrick Jerky, Merrick Lamb Filet Squares. But there are things she tolerates for a while, then just suddenly starts throwing them up. If you haven't already done so, look at EVERYTHING you give Bailey to eat (snacks, scraps, etc.). Ask anyone else in the house what they give her (my husband sneaks the girls food all the time, and we found after a bad bought of diarrhea that Olivia can't tolerate cheese!). Well wishes, and I hope you discover what's causing this soon. :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree that before I let a vet open up my dogs stomach I would try nutritional changes. I have used Sabine that Leslie mentioned and she is great. But before I even went there...I would follow your instincts about grains. It sounds similar to what happens to humans when they have Celiac Disease which is a powerful intolerance to gluten. Which is is one of the main ingredients in Eukanueba and even most prescription diets. you could try one of the grain free kibbles or simple ingredient kibbles (california naturals) or for just a bit try a single source like Evengers canned 100% protein. Or simpley cook up some ground chicken potato. and see if it goes away. that could give you a clue about what is causing Bailey's distress. Or see if it is the chicken (likely to be in all the foods you've had him on) and try ground beef and potato. It sounds more like an intolerance than an allergy... but throwing up that much (he throws up every day?) would certainly upset his poor little immune system and could cause a host of infections and allergies. 

Good luck and keep us posted. And do contact Sabine she is a great resource. The best $44 I ever spent on my boys.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

I am really curious about the fact he's vomiting so much but NOT losing weight. Obvious question, I guess, but -- how much are you feeding him? Is he at a healthy weight, over weight, under weight? If he's vomiting 2x a day and keeping weight maybe you're just trying to put too much into him? Also, try to feed as little as possible as often as possible instead of one or two big meals.

The most common dog allergies are corn, soy, and red meat. Other grains are also common. I would go the same route I took, no grain and fish-based food (Wellness Core, Merrick BG, EVO, Orijin, there are quite a few out there). Make it a slow transition and leave them on that food long enough to adjust to it. 

Other novel proteins (buffalo, pork, venison) are also worth a shot. They are all unique enough to try. I would stay away from duck because it tends to be too rich, in my experience. 

Anyway, vomiting can definitely, definitely be allergy related. Clover has seasonal allergies, and grain allergies. Last year, we went through a stint where he was throwing up almost daily, the other end was fine but he lost 2.5 pounds. The vet and I went insane looking at his digestive track trying to figure out what was going on. Eventually she took just an Xray and his throat looked extreme inflamed, we figured due to the vomiting. So she put him on a low pred dose to clear him up and start over. Long story short his allergies had gotten so out of control his inflamed esophagus was affecting his stomach... and he is now on 100% grain-free, fish based food (Wellness Core Oceanfish) and a Temeril, a low-dose pred + antihistamine pill, year round.

Hope that helps...

~K


----------



## MYHavanese (Jun 18, 2009)

When my Hav, Dexter, was 11 months old, one day after being groomed, he too started vomiting almost daily and often several times a day. He lost 4 pounds ( a third of his total body weight ) For the next 8 months we tried everything. RX diets, anti-vomiting meeds., antihistamines, pepcid, Laxitone, etc...etc.... all to no avail. He was so sick, we were sure we were going to loose him. We did a barium study and an endoscopy. The endoscopy revealed multiple lesions in the stomach lining which were diagnosed as H-Pylori. He completed a 14 day round of two antibiotics and anti inflammatory meds. and he is now on Prednisone twice a day for 7 days and then once daily for 4 weeks. As of today, Dexter has not vomited for four days in a row. He has gained back almost a pound of the weight he lost and his eyes tell us he is starting to feel better, though we are not out of the woods yet. Good luck with Bailey and I would recommend that you ask your vet if H-Pylori is a possibility. It is highly contagious among cats, dogs and people. We believe Dexter picked it up while at the groomers as he got sick almost immediately after.


----------

